

Entrepreneurs, you only have to be right once! - pathik
http://blogmaverick.com/2005/05/30/success-and-motivation-you-only-have-to-be-right-once/

======
pathik
It may be a bit old, but I just read it, and thought I should share it with
all HNers.

